# Busted on opening day



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just after daylight I saw a huge bodied deer feeding toward me along the side of the property access road I was set up near. The deer was about 75 yards away and I could not tell if it had antlers due to the low light conditions and brush.. I picked and opening about 30 yards out and waited. The deer was about 4 yards from the opening when I started to slowly raised my crossbow. From directly behind me came the loudest snort I have ever experienced. That sneaky deer was so close I thought I felt the hot snot hit the back of my neck. 
It all worked out OK as the large deer approaching was a mature doe which I would have passed on anyway. I'll never forget how loud that snort was as long as I live. Looking at the tracks indicated the deer was around 3 to 4 yards behind me and on an elevated portion of ground.
Loved it cause that's what it is all about. The kill, as great as it feels, ends all the excitement and anticipation which I truly enjoy.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Shortdrift, next time don't forget to pack your hanky and a mirror. I've heard of guys taking mirrors but I got so much going on I don't think I could check the mirror out from time to time also. I bet that sent a chill up yer back side. They always amaze me at how quiet they can move through the woods.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you mean, I ahd two does come down, my buddy was 100 yards away, I was hoping the doe would go to him, but it was such a rush being that close to them. It was a very beautifull sight. I was less than 7 yards away & I had to be a statue for clsoe to 20 minutes. It was a rush beingt hat close (espically on opening day of bow season)


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Last year while hunting down in Shreve I had 4 does which I bleated in come within 8 yards of me and one was hoffing the ground like crazy and snorting her head off. She could see me behind a tree and I could see her. I thought for sure I was gonna get charged.....................Rich


----------

